# Saskatchewan Skilled Worked



## bijayap.prasad (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Seniors,

I am willing to apply for new Saskatchewan International Skilled Worked category. I am eligible under this scheme but have some problem moving onward with the process.

When I read the application guideline I found following piece of requirement for settlement fund:

“In your application you are required to submit detailed documentation to verify three consecutive months of stable funds, including a detailed history of funds. These funds must remain stable throughout the entire immigration process.”

Does this mean I should have required fund in my account since 3 months before the date I am going to apply? Since the application will be open by January 2, 2014, I am planning to apply as soon as it opens. But if this is the case that would require me to have sufficient fund ($15,500 as stated in the guideline for 2 people) at least since October 1st week which seems impossible.

I am a salaried individual and I have a continuous flow of money in my account each month but I do not have more than few hundred dollars savings as of now. I can deposit the required amount and keep it stable throughout the entire process but this “3 months of stable fund requirement” is killing me. I think it’s impractical to freeze the fund without any motive.

Please provide me some guidance if anybody here has any idea on this.

Thanks.
Bijaya P.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

This requirement is set to ensure you will have sufficient funds on arrival to exist for 3 months without income and therefore not require any social assistance from the Gov't of Saskatchewan. You are required to have the funds for three months prior to application to prove you haven't borrowed the funds.


----------



## bijayap.prasad (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks, Auld Yin for the reply. It seems really tough. I think I have to drop the idea then. 15500 dollars means almost 4 yrs salary in Nepal for a IT professional, which is above the average salary in my place indeed, and to have this much saving is very rare for salaried people like me. I have invested my earning in land and gold and if I sell it it I can easily get the required amount but it seems it would not work anyway coz the application is due to open on Jan 2 and I think the quota would be filled the same day this time.

Thanks anyway for your reply.

-Bijaya P.


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

As you have told that there is no motive to maintain that much of fund in your account for 3 months, I would like to clear one thing is that after 3 months you are free to withdraw money but you can apply and immigrate easily to Canada.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

But how do you think you are going to survive in Canada if you only have a couple of hundred dollars? How are you going to pay for your plane ticket, the deposit for rent/utilities, food, transportation, ...?


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

Risk factor is always there. But you should think positively. There are only two sides of a coin. Manage funds otherwise leave it.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Immigration is always at least a calculated risk. But without sufficient funds, it's madness, not risk. Without funds, there's not a big chance your coin will flip to the 'positive' side.


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

So always think about funds... But if you think of risk its ok.. At the end you are going to earn.


----------



## bijayap.prasad (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for your replies, Dipen, EVHB.

The discussed program has already reached its quota limit for this year. 

But I didn't mean I can not manage money, but their requirement suggests than I had to have money in my account since 3 months before the day I apply. Now the program was announced on Dec 2013 and the application start date is Jan 2 with quota being just 250. So if I would have put the fund in Dec 2013, I would have waited till at least March 1st week to submit my application and see the quota limit reaches within the first week of application only.

And people rarely have that much money in bank. I am planning to immigrate and I can pay for application processing cost through my salary itself as the payment would have to be made in installment at different steps. If I will be successful, I will sell some of my property and I will easily get 40-50K dollars before I leave.


Thanks.


----------



## bijayap.prasad (Dec 10, 2013)

EVHB said:


> But how do you think you are going to survive in Canada if you only have a couple of hundred dollars? How are you going to pay for your plane ticket, the deposit for rent/utilities, food, transportation, ...?


I didn't mean that. I can manage fund when it is required but do not have much money already in bank and their requirement was to have money since three months before the day I apply. However, the program has already reached its quota limit for this time.

Thanks.

BijayP.


----------

